# I finally got the OFA results



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

and boy was that a long wait!!! I had a vet who use to evaluate x-rays for OFA take a quick look at them before I sent them off, and he said I would possibly get fair at best...... so, I took the chance and sent them off. The findings came in the mail on Tuesday (right before we were to leave town), and Gazira's elbows are "normal" and her hips are "GOOD"!!!!







I was so excited that I was jumping up and down and my husband was looking at me like I had lost my mind!!! I consider this news as my early christmas present!!!!!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

awesome


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! I know how the wait for that envelope can be!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations and what awesome news. Did you pay to get your x-rays back? I framed my first OFA Good's


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

No, didn't. I had alot of trouble with the vet who did them (I forced him to redo them after he argued with me that acording to him OFA only wants the "knees to be parallel").


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great news


----------

